

Color scheme editor for Sublime Text and Textmate (works only in Chrome) - allenb
http://tmtheme-editor.herokuapp.com/

======
adambrod
Nice!!! looks like i'll have something to do this weekend :) It's kind of sad
I only have TM installed for theme editing!

